# Fisher Plows book



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

I just received the book Plowing with the Storm (the history of fisher engineering) so far I think it is a good book. if anyone wants one just go to http://www.fisherplows.com and then go to the contact area. please give me your thoughts, positive or negative on this book.


----------



## 1726 (Nov 11, 2000)

I probably started all this about the Fisher history book because of another thread I started. I just finished reading it today and it is one of the best of its kind (nonfiction, informative) that I have seen. I'd like to thank John Murphey of Fisher Engineering again for sending it. I'd recommend it to anyone who has any interest in Fisher Snowplows or how one man can build a company to, as Dean Fisher put it, have "The Best Product We Know How to Make - The Best Service We Know How to Give". It's reassuring to know that that motto continues.


Mick


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm bringing this one back up after over 2 1/2 years, because I e mailed Fisher firs thing yesterday morning asking how I can get a copy of their book. I have not gotten a reply yet, even though right this minute someone from Fisher is reading this site.  

Hopefully I will at least get some type of reply soon.

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I also sent a email. This would be some great reading for me since I am interested in starting my own snow plow design and engineering company someday. Id love to add it to my snow plow collection.


Jay


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Chuck and snowplowjay, if you don't get a reply from Fisher and want to barrow it, let me know. (MJ was my screen name from Lawnsite). I was told by the Fisher receptionist that the book is for sale, but I've never seen it in any book store. I've never tried through any online book dealer.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Check your Pm's Mick 


Jay


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

"Plowing With The Storm" "The history of Fosher Engineerin"
By: Paul G. Marriam

Chuck check you PM's


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Those of us who attended the SIMA Symposium in Portland Me. a few years back got a tour of the Fisher plant in Rockland Me. and were given a copy of this book in our bag of goodies. I think I could probably find my copy and mail it to anyone who wants to read it and send it back to me. Hey wait if you guys are making it a hot commodity maybe I should go list it on Ebay!!! LOL


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I was also told that it was for sale but have yet to see it. I got mine in the mail about a month after my e-mail. Never got an e-mail response. Give them your address they will get you a copy.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gordyo _
> *Those of us who attended the SIMA Symposium in Portland Me. a few years back got a tour of the Fisher plant in Rockland Me. and were given a copy of this book in our bag of goodies. I think I could probably find my copy and mail it to anyone who wants to read it and send it back to me. Hey wait if you guys are making it a hot commodity maybe I should go list it on Ebay!!! LOL
> *


Don't temp me Gordyo if I see it on ebay I will bid bid bid if it has to do with snowplowing. I almost won an old mechanics guide for the conventional plows a few weeks ago I l ost it at the last minute.

Jay


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL,that reminds me Jay,i bid against you on a couple Boss snowplow banners this winter I could not believe what those things go for


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arc Burn _
> *LOL,that reminds me Jay,i bid against you on a couple Boss snowplow banners this winter I could not believe what those things go for *


GRRRRRRRRRRRR I wanted those to go with my others. If I only had known that it was you I was going against.

OH BROTHER

Jay


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOW.............If those of us at the show knew that that
book would be so popular ! Prob. should of grabbed a
few copies instead of 1. There was a TON of them on
the main tables FREE for the taking !
Didn't wanna grab a bunch and be a "freebee hog" !
............geo


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Since we are on the subject of Fisher, please settle a disagreement:

Did Fisher come first before Western?
Aren't Fisher's considered to be a bit more top-shelf over the Westerns or has that gap narrowed over recent years?

Some claim that since Westerns cost more they are the better plow. I know the engineering dept. of Fisher throws designs at Western same as Meyers and Diamond.... correct?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ive heard that even though they are both a part of the same company, Douglas Dynamics, that they have totally different views and both companies are run totally different from eachother.


Jay


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Fisher plows came out in 1948.

Western just had their 50th anniversary last year (if I am not mistaken)

So it was Fisher first, but only by a few years....

Western and Fisher are both owned by Douglas Dynamics, which is owned by Alaska Steel, a publicly traded company.

Alaska Steel has been in Fortune magazine A LOT.

~Chuck


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

There are some common trends between them. Look at the V-plows and Spreaders. Very similiar. The hydraulics and controls are also very similiar. Even comparing the new ultramount to the minute mount one should be able to see some of the same ideas. Western still uses that darn full trip blade though.

I think both companies will continue because both have markets. We are starting to see more Westerns in New England but Fisher is still the dominate plow. In the mid-west, it seems that Fisher is just starting to show up on trucks.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Chuck:

Thats Armco Inc. ...Which is majority controlled by 92 yo.
Louis Berkman. 
Berkman also owns Louis Berkman Inc which
inturn wholly owns Meyer/Diamond plows and Swenson
spreaders.

So in all... Fisher , Western, Diamond and Meyers are ALL
owned by the same company/person.

Pretty smart guy huh? This guy made all his $$$ starting in scrap metal.......................

www.louholtzhalloffame.com/honorees/2003/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Just wanted to say thanks to the Parts Dept. at Fisher!!

Although I never got a reply to my e mail, today, the doorbell rang and it was UPS. Got a small box from Fisher with not one, not two, but three Plowing With The Storm books.  My kids are each reading one too.

There was no name on the box, and no paperwork for me to thank anyone specifically. So I guess you know who you are, and again, thanks.

I'm up to page 50 so far. Very interesting story. I think I'll finish it before I go to bed tonight. :bluebounc

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I sure do hope that I get a similar package in the mail in the very near future. I sent an email and can't wait to read this story.


Jay


----------



## Maine Plow Man (Jun 20, 2003)

Fisher & Western of Douglas Dynamics are both owned by parent company AK Steel. There is absolutely no ownership affiliation with Meyer/Diamond.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MAINE........You are correct about AK Steel............
Depends on which bio you read on Louis Berkman.
Thus the confusion on the names Armco/Aramco etc.
His age also is different.........

On the link I provided and there are others that go 
into it with more details.
Louis Berkman is a majority stockholder of AK steel.
Which is the owner of Douglas Dynamics......
He is also the owner of Louis Berkman Inc. Which
owns Meyers/Diamond.

So in a round about way Louis Berkman owns BOTH
Douglas Dynamics/ Meyers-Diamond


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I just noticed that you are a new member here. Welcome to Plowsite, Maine Plow Man! :waving: I bet you have a Fisher plow.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Welcome to Plowsite Maine Plow Man*

Keep your arms and legs inside the car at all times, make sure your seat belt is on, and take small children firmly by the hand....

You're not in Kansas anymore TOTO !! You're now at Plowsite, home of the nicest, yet craziest group of people who absolutely love what they do, that you will ever meet.

:waving::waving: :waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Welcome to PlowSite! Like Steve said, Im assuming you have a Fisher plow?  Stick around, you will love it here. Mike :waving:


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Came home to receive an email yesterday from Fisher sales stating an appology for the delay and that a book was on its way. Then within hours I checked the mailbox and there it was. I read about 20 pages so far and im hooked into it its a very interesting story.


Jay


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I just ordered a copy i cant wait till i get it


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I emailed Fisher and got almost an immediate reply saying sorry for the delay, your books should be arriving soon.

I got a UPS delivery 3 days later with 2 books and a more than a few Fisher product catalogs.

I guess they really are monitoring Plowsite. If so , Thanks Fisher for the books and the catalogs...

Just one more favor Fisher.... Make a X blade that will fit my 2000 GMC extended cab with a 4500 lb front axle. There must be a way for you engineers to lop off a few pounds so it will fit weight wise.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Iceman,

What's up with this Kansas thing?

LOL

 :bluebounc :redbounce  

Rick
From Kansas


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Just a quote from that ol' standard.... The Wizard of Oz

Just giving the new guy a subtle hint that he is was in a new world ( Like Dorothy) the likes of which that he has never seen before !!!!!

  :waving: 

No insults intended


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got my copy of "plowing with the storm"- The history of Fisher Engineering . I sent them an email and they sent it out N/C .....that's cool


----------

